# Need anesthesia biller asap



## mwright58 (Nov 10, 2013)

I am in need of a consultant or anesthesia biller as soon as possible.  Willing to pay a nice fee for help with Medical Direction of CRNA's to a consultant or hire someone to help my office do this billing for the long term.  Coding is done just need someone very versed in making sure this group of providers are adhering to the rules and charges are being billed correctly with respect to Medical Direction of these CRNA's. Contact m wright at 901-210-3072 or email m.wright058@gmail.com


----------



## Elkcode (Nov 11, 2013)

*Area*

What area are you in need?
Thank you.
Janette


----------



## mcamerlin@cox.net (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello 
Just wondering if this was a remote position


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello

Sent you an email through gmail account.


----------



## andrachowdhury@yahoo.com (Jan 2, 2014)

Did you find the person to overview the billing for anesthesia? I do have experience in anesthesia and pain managenment, if you are interested.

Andra


----------

